# Tom Aquarium Products Mini Internal Filter



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these? I just bought one from petco, so far it seems great! The flow coming from it is low, it's unbelievably quite, though it's a bit long, it's a lot smaller than other filters. I have a hagen elite mini submersible filter on the other side of the tank ,and that is so dang loud and the flow is always so strong. Might just scrap that piece of crap and buy ANOTHER tom filter


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a couple of the Tom rapid mini canister filter from Foster and Smith- On Sale for $19.19 (now $31.99) and really like them-nice and quiet and you can use the poly-fill (craft dept) with them instead of having to buy the filter media and I like that (bio-balls included[never change])....lol....if they ever go on sale again I plan on getting a couple of more and easy to work on-I have to be able to tear them apart and see how things work...laffs.....and get them put back together without any left-over parts and still work...laffs....


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I have two of these mini-cans, I like them a lot. My only complaint is that the hoses are extremely flimsy--so be very careful not to be rough with them at all. I smacked one against the rim of my 10G and it ripped pretty easily--easy to fix with aquarium sealant, but it still got me a little miffed... the good thing about the design is that you can swap out the hoses completely if you so desire. As for the current, if you take out the flow regulator (the orange thing in the OUT tube) you get more power if you want to use it in a non-betta tank.


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

I have that exact filter...I got it at Petsmart for $15. I've been using it for about a month now in my 2.5 gallon Mini Bow and it works great. 

The best part is that it has an adjustable flow rate so I can keep it on the lowest setting and it doesn't bother my betta at all. And it takes up minimal space inside the tank. It's also really quiet and keeps my water really clean. If you're thinking about getting another one, I say go for it.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the answers  I'm really annoyed with the noise the hagen mini makes, so I think I'll go get another filter tomorrow  It says perfect for about 3 gallons of water, so you guys think it'll still clean fine in the 5 gallons of each side?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I use one in my 3-way divided 10G, it does a fine job. I did remove the flow regulator, though, and set up the spray bar to point into the adjoining divider.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, I use the bars on both of them ( I just set up the second one) and both are on the high setting. So far so good, and the current really isn't anywhere near as bad as the other was on the low setting lol.


----------



## johnnyandteddy (Mar 1, 2012)

just purchased the TOM Aquarium Mini Internal Filter for my 2.5 gallon tank. Can you tell me if the blue power switch goes below the water line? Also, I'm thinking about removing the current undergravel filter and just using the TOM filter.....any advice?


----------

